# Another Knock-off wheel topic (Drag rims) 10 offset MK1



## SpnksVW (Dec 21, 2004)

Ok before the people that can afford the Axis, Works, BBS, post, this isnt about personal likes/disslikes. 

Right now DR-20s are $295 a set of 4 online after rebates. 

Can someone tell me if this math is right? 

"Other" rims are made 15X8 with about 25mm offset. 
Half the rim would be 4 inches or 101.6mm 
101.6 minus the offset = 76.6mm 
So that is what would be left from the monting point to the outside of the rim. 

Drag rims come in 15x7 with a 10mm offset. (they also come in 40 and 0) 
Half the rim is 88.9mm (3.5 inches) 
88.9 minus the 10mm offset leaves 78.9mm 

If im doing this right, thats 2.3mm or .09 inch differance in the two rims? Mounting woudl be almost the same? (other than the fact that there is a 1 inch differance in the widths) 

Cant find the owner of this MK1 and i cant really confirm the rims but i THINK this is the look.


----------

